# little rhody bottle show Jan 16th



## splante (Jan 8, 2011)

Little Rhody Bottle club annual show......www.littlerhodybottleclub.org 



 January 16, 2011 

 K of C Hall, 304 Highland Ave., So. Attleboro, MA 


 10:00 a.m. - 2:00 p.m. 

 $3.00 per person donation at the door - $1.00 off with coupon 
 (click here for printable online coupon - one coupon per person) 

 Early Entry 9:00 a.m. - $15.00 per person - $1.00 off with coupon 
 Directions: 

 Take I-95 north or south to Exit 2B (Rt. 1A North) in South Attleboro, Massachusetts. 
 Travel north on Rt. 1A approximately 1-1/2 miles to intersection of Rte. 123. 
 At the intersection of Rt. 123 turn left. 
 Travel straight past Dunkin Donuts for approximately 1/2 mile. 
 The K of C hall will be on your left. 


 SHOW TABLE LAYOUT and DEALER LIST 2011 (available asap)


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Steven,
 Do you know if Bill Ladd is still a member of that club?
 Bill


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## bottle109 (Jan 14, 2011)

I will be there!!!!!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, Bill Ladd is a member of the club.  He usually comes to the show.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't decided if I can justify the gas money. I love the show and been there a few times. If your in the area I say go. If your not and can afford it, I say go.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 15, 2011)

It's about four hours from here , so it's worth the trip.  I'm going, too.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm still undecided but bumping this up.
 If you looking something to do today it's great show.


----------



## splante (Jan 18, 2011)

wasnt able to make the show was called into work on sunday,couldnt pass up the double time pay..a little dissapointed this would of been my first bottle show and only about 20 mins away.....not complaining lucky to be working....any nice finds at the show?


----------

